

The Tough Life of a Games Tester - AndreyKarpov
http://www.ign.com/articles/2012/03/29/the-tough-life-of-a-games-tester

======
nickbarone
Do you remember EA Spouse? Although it looks defunct now, the spouse, Erin
Hoffman, went on to found GameWatch[.org], which aimed to address these
issues. AFAIK, they at least curbed the worst offenses, like those that led to
the scandal, but...

If you could get enough studios to realize the important of a good QA
department, there'd at least be a niche to form a company dedicated to it,
where skilled QA could get what they deserve.

